# Scanning without cover - safe? :x



## Cagalli (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wanting to know if it's safe to scan without the scanner cover/lid on?  Thanks~


----------



## DCIScouts (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, that's fine, it'll just scan black around where the item is located, since it is not getting any light reflected back to the source.  (Plus it can be a little bright )


----------



## Cagalli (Mar 19, 2006)

Oo, okay, thanks !


----------



## elmarcorulz (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're scanning a single peice of paper, then the light will most likely still go through, which would lead to, as dciscouts said, a brighter image. You could always place something on top of it thoguh, assuming the thing you use isnt a pane of glass.


----------



## computermaineack (Mar 19, 2006)

Cagalli said:
			
		

> Just wanting to know if it's safe to scan without the scanner cover/lid on?  Thanks~




Just make sure you don't look into the light (don't go into the light  ).


----------

